# I think my wife is cheating!??!



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

I think my wife is cheating on me.... I'm so upset I don't know what to do anymore.... HELP!

So the other night she was out late "with friends" again, so I hid in the garage to see if I could catch her somehow.... well, wouldn't you know, right on queue she pulls in at 2:30AM, her hair is flat, lipstick gone, just a mess...... JUST then, I notice my Brute Force is leaking oil into the skid plate, really mad, but I had to remain quiet, and it's in a weird spot too, real close to the header pipe.. so I could really use some assistance there eventually.... ANYWAY...

What do you guys think I should do? Should I fix the quad and keep it, or take the hit and upgrade???????









Mr Mayor :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

LMFAO !!!!!!


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Buy a new Quad and give her the boot


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

ranceola said:


> Buy a new Quad and give her the boot


agreed.


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

LMAO there's a similar one that the guy was hiding behind his F-150 and noticed a Scratch.


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeh, I have this in many forms myself, Droid phone, Boat, ATV etc... glad u guys liked it.
More are coming..... Wait until I show you the Hooters girl/Playboy Playmate I grew up with.... :saevilw:

Would a Youtube Hooters bikini video be considered "family friendly"? 

MM


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would probably save that one for the subscribing members section instead of the open forum. 

I think there was a joke thread around here somewhere at one time or it might be in the SM section. Maybe do a search and see if one is available post in it instead of making a new thread each time. 

It might be a good idea to ask jon if its ok to start one in open forum, but it might get out of hand when questionable jokes are posted. That could be the reason there is one is SM section and not in the mud hole


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dude thats hilarious :domo:


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

Subscribing section? Que?

As for other stories, I meant other jokes and posts... like Liar Game, Wife is cheating, Dear Lord prayer etc.... But I totally gotcha...

MM


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This might be one for; "_You might be a Brute Owner If_:" "While trying to catch your cheating wife, you are distracted by yet another leaking seal on your Brute and forget all about the cheating wife"...........lol..


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that is funny


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just saying to combine all jokes into one thread so it won't clutter the mud pit


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I have ()....I mean there is a joke thread in the subscribing members section. It offers a little more "freedom" re: the content. My guess is that you could start another joke thread in the mud pit, but it would have to be clean and suitable for all ages.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

hooters is a family restraunt


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard that . My 13-year-old wants to go. While it leaves very little to the imagination, I don't think there's nudity...is there?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

agreed NM:haha:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Big D, no, there is no nudity and far less than you see at the pool, lol. Believe it or not, the food is actually pretty good.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I had to read that twice to make sure I read it right. LMAO


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> I heard that . My 13-year-old wants to go. While it leaves very little to the imagination, I don't think there's nudity...is there?


Nope...none. Good food with friendly people...and pretty girls. That's it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hilarious 

hahaha!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, is there a Chippendale's style place for me?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have never heard of one. That's a good idea for a get rich quick business


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

All right you MIMB guys...here's a good way to pay for upgrades to your toys. Just make sure you do something in Calgary


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I am in. Think they will hire me?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

mmmm hmmmmm :34:


----------



## !!musicvideos (Jul 21, 2010)

That sucks about your wife man....Good luck.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

i still laugh when i think about the jk when a guy asked what he did to his brute when he changed his oil and decided to run water through the motor to clean it out and it suddenly locked up lol that one always makes me laugh:stooges:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

lmao, thats a good one


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

lmao!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

!!musicvideos said:


> That sucks about your wife man....Good luck.


Just in case you think we're all a bunch of insensitive clods....Mr. Mayor was kidding.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> This might be one for; "_You might be a Brute Owner If_:" "While trying to catch your cheating wife, you are distracted by yet another leaking seal on your Brute and forget all about the cheating wife"...........lol..


:309149:


----------

